# Any one tested 2 days before AF and BFN then tested day after AF and got BFP??



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi All
Strange month this month for me and cutting along storie short other than just symptoms i actully feel pregnant? But tested on day 26 and got BFN. My normal cycle is 26 to 28 days  (day 27 today) so AF due tomorrow (now) and wondering if anyone else tested early but then went on to get BFP. I know it may sound stupid but no af symptoms and i really do feel pregnant. need some positive stories PLEASE. 
Loll x


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello Loll

Keep postitive!!
I tested negative with my last boy. I was devastated and have to admit did enjoy myself probably a bit too much for the next 2 months.
I also had a period albeit a light one.
He is now a strapping 6ft 1" 17 year old so dont presumme its over.
hugs
xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Jenny. I take it your boy was the bfn? hope so    am so scared about tomorrow and testing in the morning. Might (if no af) leave it until friday what do ya think?? I cant explain it i just feel it and so hoping its not wishful thinking x x


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes he was 
Are you ttc naturally?
Sorry cannot see your signature thingy.
dont be scared, being postitive is not wishful thinking or I'd be a multi milloniare!
I guess we just have to trust Mother Nature


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Yes Jenny well actully no and yes. We decided to stop trying, stopped using ovulation monitor, eating healthy,taking folic acid, counting the days etc just started to be normal again lol and then bang from day 15 of my cycle had some pains low dwn and abit to the right these kept coming and going had dizzy spells and hot flushes during the night, sleep patern changed abit and also felt like i had pulled somthing when i coughed. I was very wet, not like the ovulation slimmy stuff just wet and clear this is when i took a note of last af worked out the days we had had sex which was days 10 and 11 (i used to ovulate on day 12 and yes i did hace ov cm on them days) then boobs started to tingle, got a bad cold around day 21, that cold took over and i was not well for a few days, still got a bit of a sore throte boobs still tingle but just feel diffrent cant quiet put my finger on it i just feel odd and preggers amd wetness as dryed up to a moist feeling. Its all been very strange. Had a few moments today when i have been smiling to myself thinking there is a baby in there. I will feel so stupid if af affives and am not a dreamer am more of a glss half empty kind of girl when it comes to me, so i dont get why i am feeling like this. Just wish i had a BFP to smile about! Am scared now and knicker checking but nothing there. What the heck is going on if i am preggers surly i would of had a faint positive? now am doubting my own feelings. My hubby is in the forces and only comes home on weekends would be nice to give him some good news when he's home
Ps my dh is unaware of all i have felt or thinking all he knows is i had a cold
Thanks Jenny for messaging me it means alot x


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly Loll, You know your own body better than anyone and you've experienced it before. I had bleeding and was preggars so anything is possible. 
How many times have you heard that someone was told they'd never have kids and they do??
Keep the faith and get a test!


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Jenny hope to post with good news soon. 
How are you doing? i see you had two fertlized but no dates so dont know when this happened? hope your in a 2ww 
Wishing you lots of        and hope you too can post some good news soon chick.

Love Loll x


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

hi Loll

got them put in today!!!!
I'm stuck on the sofa for the next few days trying not to go nuts or eat my own wieght in nuts, and black chocolate.
No idea if this will help but will do anything as i really don't want to go through it again. 
So im now like you and have joined the knicker checking squad - who thought this would happen!
 
Let me know how you get on
hugs
xxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Awww congratulations on being pupo. You rest and take it easy hun. I have tried ivf last yr so know what its like to be on the 2ww with embies on board.
Sending you lots and lots of        and    you get your BFP. 
Its a tough road but so worth it for BFP's 
I will keep you posted on my situation but then ttc naturaly is not the same as knowing you have your little bean/beans inside you (very exciting) and i am so pleased for you. 
Love  Loll


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

pupo - new to this txt talk - whats it mean?

You probably have your own homemade bean in you too  and homemade is always better!!!


xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Morning Jenny - pupo means pregnant until proven otherwise. Got my af this morning only light but still its all over for me this month. So strange i was quiet shocked when i wiped this morning    any way just goes to prove it was all wishfull thinking and i will not allow myself to do this to myself again   
Good luck chick hope your little beans snuggling in good
Love loll x


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Aw hon,
thats pants, I am soo sorry.
I read somewhere that you are allowed to wallow for a couple of days then you can start to hope again.
I hope your day goes quickly.
xxxxxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Jenny, was upset this morning but ok now.
Hope your feeling ok and taking it easy. I heard walking is a good thing todo in your condition. Keep on doing all you can and keep me posted. Be so good if you end up with your BFP chick x
Ps hope ya dont mind me asking but i see like me your in new relationship and had children. Can i ask how old you are and what protcol youve had? you can always pm me if ya like (private message) x


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello Loll

I guess that you'll have a good and bad moments.  
i'm feeling ok, now looking at DE, not very positive but its keeping my mind off this - not great eh!
My kids - oldest is nearly 20 and youngest is 17.
Protocol - erm, this is where I'm a bit crap.
I down regulated on Prostate, then was taking Menupor and something else. I'll have to look out my bits of paper.
I've got one more injection to do on Saturday and then pessaries.
I'll look it all out tomorrow - I'm rubbish at this!

do you know if apart from the blood test what other way I can tell if this has worked or not?
sorry , feeling very dumb


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Umm sounds likr long protcol i think    Mine was short protcol so from start to egg collection was 9 days.. Am no expert so not sure how else you can tell. Once my embies was back inplanted i only had1 pessarie on a night. Wishing all the luck in the world chick x. When is your test date?
Keep positive x x


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello Loll

how you doing - good day?
Yes you are right, I am on the long. am taking the pessaries everyday for 12 days and had my last injection today of pregnyl. What a palavar, the doses come in tiny glass bottles and you have to snap the top off. course we did it and the bloody thing shattered putting glass everywhere including in the mixture. quick phone call then a drive to get more.
My test date is the 27th and think I'm due on Monday. Keep having 'the pains' and dreading it. 
Other half and I talked about DE, still not sure about it all.

any ho - good weekend?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Morning Jenny. Yes good weekend but missing my hubby already. He had to go back this morning and wont be home again till next Saturday night so that means we have that night and sun morning for a bit of    before he goes again then he will have a long weekend home the following week but it will be too late for any baby making    as the egg will have passed!!! Think its time we gave up completly.
Have you had good weekend hun? 
How you feeling? 
Just a week to wait for your test    you get a BFP x


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Loll

Sorry I never replied to you yesterday but decided to go out for the day.
that is rubbish he is away - can you not bung some in a tupperware then baste   - sorry tmi!!
dont give up, it can happen when you least expect it.
I'm convinced I'm going to get the period from hell when I stop the pessaries. I know everyone gets cramps but I know this, get it everymonth and feels like a belter!
I bought some pee sticks today, going to wait until nearer my otd. Still a week tomorrow - now totally stressed and being horrid to oh - poor boy!
as you know no    for me for on top of it  all, blooming killing me!
Never mind - roll on christmas!!!


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi jenny. Not sure if i saved some of DH    they would servive  what do you think the best way would be to help protect them if we did? not sure DH would be happy for me to try it actully lol
Hope all is well dwn there for you and they are snug and develpoing well x
Love Loll x


----------

